# Wraithlord Base Size



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

What is the actual base for the wraithlords?

I used the 60mm but I think it might actually be the 40mm - can anyone confirm?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I am pretty sure its the dreadnaught size base.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

60mm base (add random letters to satisfy the evil min letter limit)


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> 60mm base (add random letters to satisfy the evil min letter limit)


Hahah! (Oh My! I MUST do the same!)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, it's the 60mm base. 
Same size as the dread one (or IG heavy weapons), only the one in the box came with a themed eldar motif.

My others (I have 5 - 4 metals), have since been rebased to 60mm to prevent them falling over as much.


----------

